
Say hello to the future of ProtonMail Introducing Version 4.0 beta - uallo
https://protonmail.com/blog/v4-beta-announcement/
======
DoubleMalt
I really love Protonmail. If only their Android app would be available on
F-Droid.

A happy "visionary" subscriber.

------
stockkid
I'm excited for the new products that this version will enable them to ship.

At the same time, interesting that they completely rewrote an angular app with
react. I wonder if that was truly necessary and if their engineering effort
could have been spent on more important things than constantly rewriting their
frontend apps using different libraries.

~~~
the_duke
The article states that their interface was from 2010 and in Angular 1, which
is ancient by now for JS frameworks and there is no upgrade path to newer
versions. It would have to be a rewrite either way.

9 years is a curios definition of "constantly rewriting".

~~~
stockkid
I see, I didn't know that their frontend was that old. I also didn't know the
difference between angular 1 and other angular. It was not fair to say
"constantly rewriting".

I wonder in how many years they, or other users of React, will be required to
rewrite all over again.

